# WTB- PREWAR Schwinn BOYS Hanging Tank Bicycle...Complete or project



## J.C. (Jan 6, 2011)

*Now that we have our own cozy little area of the CABE, it's time to see what ya got.  I am looking to buy ORIGINAL paint prewar boys (or even girls) hanging tank bikes, complete or parts.  Autocycles, Cycleplanes, Motorbikes, C models, BC models, Hollywoods, DX, etc.  Cash, PayPal, or U.S.P.S. Postal Money order READY.  Let's put it this way, WE HAVE OUR OWN FREAKING STAGE HERE FOLKS.  This is worth your time to post your bikes...right here, right now.  If I don't buy them, I bet someone here will!  Let me know what you need as well.  Still have a few of our reproduction hanging tank CANTILEVER Autocycle tanks available as well for sale or trade!*


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 6, 2011)

I need a straight bar tank. I have a DX tank to trade for it. Will pay shipping both ways. Help out a fellow Schwinn-O-Phile.


----------

